

Researcher says world we see is mostly make-believe - Juha
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/breaking-news/world-we-see-is-make-believe-top-british-scientist-says/story-e6freonf-1226104662344

======
glimcat
Old news is old. Plato old. Article doesn't even adequately recapitulate the
issues.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Allegory_of_t...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Allegory_of_the_Cave)

<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/perception-problem/>

~~~
Juha
Old or not, it did remind me of how easy it is to manipulate out thoughts. On
the other hand he might be just presenting pop-science stuff in a nice
package.

